# cockatiels



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

who keeps these and how do you care for them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I have two rescued cockatiels as pets. They are delightful birds!

Here's some links for you to review:

http://www.theaviary.com/cockcare.shtml

http://www.letstalkbirds.com/cockatiels.htm

http://www.acstiels.com/Articles/articles.html

Terry


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You're very welcome, Martin. I think you asked in another thread who has WOE's .. I have only one, and his name is Darth Vader .. a very handsome but very aggressive bird!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

westy said:


> who keeps these and how do you care for them.


I also have a pet teil named Wally. I checked out your web site and you have some good looking birds and a nice loft. Are you racing your birds? If so, good luck......


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I have 2, 1 female and 1 male. The females are quieter, my male is a fruit cake. When we got him as a baby, we started to talk to him not whistle, now we can't shut him up. He barks like the dog, clucks like a chicken, woof whistles at everyone, Calls the dog in the house when she won't come for me, says " Bindi bindi Boo " , growls like the dog, laughs, the list just goes on and on and on. Oh yeah! He also makes the monkey sound, and the cardinal sound. They are such a delight to have around, and a cheap source of entertainment too.


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

thanks all


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

I have one. He can be very playful. He sometimes taps his beak against things really fast and sounds and looks like a woodpecker. Other times he can be anoying, whistling at 6 a.m. on the weekends.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Do you keep him covered up at night at least partially? Cockiteils are known to have night frights and get scared real easy sometimes. How old is your bird?


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi naturegirl,

I've got a female cockatiel (about 10yrs old). Yes, you are right about these birds being easily frightened during the night. My bird had a night fright just a couple of weeks ago and lost quite a few flight feathers from the same wing. She is now a bit awkward during flight but managing nevertheless. The budgie aviary housing my two 10wk old budgies is right on top of the cockatiel enclosure, so when one gets spooked, they all get spooked, not to mention me at the same time! The joys of bird keeping 

Lindi


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

We use to cover him but he squaked more, so we just leave him uncovered now. He is about 9 or 10 I believe.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Lindi we have little night lights by our 2 tiels and it has really helped with the night freights alot. My female has never had one since I aquired her 2 years ago but my male has had a few. They are really a joy to have around


----------



## ripit (Mar 12, 2006)

currently own two tiels and two budgies. all 4 talk!bark and whistle!


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2006)

i cover myne up


----------



## camoj11 (Apr 22, 2006)

*cockatiel*

I have a cockatiel and she is wonderful. There is a website called birdtalkmagazine.com and there is forum on that website too.
Jacob
P.S. cockatiels are sweet birds.


----------

